# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Configuration  chaque dmarrage d'office 2007 !

## Nesta92

Salut  tous,

J'ai install office 2007 sur vista.

L'installation se passe bien, mais ds que j'essaye de dmarrer un des logiciels style word ou excel, y'a windows installer qui demarre et qui met:

"Configuration de microsoft office professionnal plus 2007 en cours" et a dure 3 heures, apres il demarre normalement...

Comment enlever cette configuration, je n'avais pas a avant !

Merci  tous ceux qui se pencheront sur mon ptit soucis...

Ciao ciao

----------


## Heureux-oli

N'aurais tu point 2003 en mme temps ?

----------


## Nesta92

Bah je l'avais mais je l'ai dsinstaller...

----------


## Heureux-oli

2003 et 2007 fonctionnent ensemble sur une mme machine, mais cette rinstallation est le prix  payer.

----------


## Nesta92

Tu veux dire que je suis dans l'obligation de rinstaller Office 2003 ?
Merci de ton aide en tout cas, c'est sympa

----------


## Heureux-oli

Non, a ne changera rien.

Pour ton info,  la sortie de 2007, j'avais les deux suites sur mon PC et j'ai du formater  et faire deux partitions.

----------


## Nesta92

Donc en gros, pas moyen de rparer a ? A moins de formater le pc ?! ::cry::

----------


## Heureux-oli

Si tu te souviens de la date d'installation, tu peux faire un restore la veille.

----------


## Nesta92

Oulah bah c'est d'il y a longtemps !
Donc c'est mort, parce que j'ai pas envie de perdre tout ce que j'ai fais depuis ...

----------


## Heureux-oli

Tu ne perds pas les fichiers, simplement les nouveau programmes installs.

----------


## AcidBen

> Si tu te souviens de la date d'installation, tu peux faire un restore la veille.


J'ai exactement le meme soucis et pourtant c'est sur un Windows Vista tout neuf qui n'as jamais vu d'Office 2003, donc ca n'as strictement rien a voir.
A contrario, sur une autre machine je suis pass de 2003 a 2007 sans soucis...

Je cherche toujours une solution....

----------


## Nesta92

Bon bah a doit tre un bug vista alors !
J'ai regard pour faire une restaurationdu systeme, mais toutes les points de restaurations sont rcents (pas plus loin qu'avant hier)

----------


## Nesta92

Personne n'a du nouveau ?

----------


## trytodosth

Je viens de trouver une solution qui marche pour moi, bon si a peut aider quelqu'un, cela a rgl mon problme au dmarrage de word (et plus rien ne bug maintenant, plus de configuration ou autre).

j'ai taper "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\WINWORD.EXE" dans le menu dmarrer de vista, puis "entre", word s'est lanc sans problme, j'ai donc cr un raccourci (mais pas avec la mthode classique car vista ne veut pas crer un raccourci avec une cible dans le dossier "Programmes Files" car il ne le "connait" pas).

Retour donc au menu dmarrer ou j'ai retap "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\WINWORD.EXE" , puis clic droit sur le WINWORD.EXE (programme trouv)--> envoyer vers --> bureau (raccourci)

Voil ! bon en esprant que cela vous aide !!

Moi cela marche tout le temps maintenant mme en ouvrant word depuis un fichier (double-clic sur un fichier doc)



Voil ! ++
trytodosth,  votre service



EDIT : fates passer le message mme si a ne marche pas pour vous, j'ai vu que vous aviez crs plusieurs sujet sur plusieurs forums... merci

----------


## Dolphy35

> Personne n'a du nouveau ?


Comment es-tu pass de 2003  2007 ?

ce problme est courant si 2003 et 2007 sur mme poste.

As-tu bien dsinstall 2003 avant l'instal 2007 ?
As-tu essey de rparer 2007 avec le CD d'origine de 2007 ?

je n'ai pas t jusqu'au formatage (comme Heureux-oli - ouf!), mais j'ai d tou dsinstall (office) et rinstall + une rparation sur mon poste avec 2003 car perte de l'aide.

Dolphy  :;):

----------


## k-djo

Salut !

Je fais un up car j'ai trouv une solution pour Word, il faut faire comme si on avait plusieurs versions installes (voir ce post). :
article de microsoft et voir paragraphe "Versions multiples de Word" (il faut modifier le registre).

----------

